# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cila pike e rregullores shkelet me shpesh?

## VOLSIV

Ne forme te permbledhur keto jane 10 pikat e rregullores.
Si mendoni cila shkelet me shpesh nga anetaret?

1. Duhet të shpreheni në gjuhën shqipe!
2. Nuk duhet te bëni dallime fetare!
3. Nuk duhet të bëni dallime krahinore!
4. Nuk duhet të bëni dallime politike!
5. Jo racizmit dhe persekutimit shoqëror!
6. Respektoni të drejtën e autorit
7. Nuk lejohen reklamat ose propaganda!
8. Respektoni të drejtën e mbrojtjes së informacionit personal!
9. Duhet të respektoni mendimin ndryshe!
10. Jo ofendime personale karshi anëtarëve

Mund te zgjidhet me shume se nje opsion nese keni medyshje per alternativat.

----------


## Station

Më shum se gjysmën e këtyre 10 pikave të rregullores i shkel në mënyrë sistematike vet Administratori i forumit. :pa dhembe:

----------


## VOLSIV

> Më shum se gjysmën e këtyre 10 pikave të rregullores i shkel në mënyrë sistematike vet Administratori i forumit.


Eshte i justifikuar ngaqe nuk eshte makine por eshte si ne, plot difekte. 
Ne fund te fundit rendesi ka tendenca pozitive sepse te gjithe kur merziten lendojne pa pyetur fort per tjetrin.

----------


## EuroStar1

Pika te rafte kokes

Ik dhe mos na hy me te forumi Agnositk / Ateist se e ke qelbur fare me ato shkarravinat e tua. Nuk te del forumi yt more torobello ? Na ke hap edhe sondazh per pikat e shkelura ne forum yyyyyyy se te hyra ne dru dhe ta bera shpinen me te bute se barku  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Norça.li

*

Shkilen te gjithat, keshtuqe nuk do ta 'privilegjoj' asnjeren pike.
Edhe ate shkilen ne rend te pare na stafi...jo vetemse me dyja kembet e duart por edhe me b...  :ngerdheshje: 
Keshtuqe, kur i numroj disa nenforume, sa here qe me terheq te shkruaj dicka, hamendem aq sa qe ne te shumten e rasteve heq dore nga postimi... duke qene shume i sigurte qe ma shlyejne, PA MARRE PARASYSH SE CFARE THEM.
Meqe, eshte keshtu, ne te shumten e kursej veten...dukem rralle e me rralle...
Kryesore: s'ke nge te shkruash e besh mund kot se koti.

*

----------


## VOLSIV

> Pika te rafte kokes
> 
> Ik dhe mos na hy me te forumi Agnositk / Ateist se e ke qelbur fare me ato shkarravinat e tua. Nuk te del forumi yt more torobello ? Na ke hap edhe sondazh per pikat e shkelura ne forum yyyyyyy se te hyra ne dru dhe ta bera shpinen me te bute se barku


Eurostar mbaje veten se je burre.

----------


## Fehmikaciu

Gjithsecili ketu ne forum kemi te drejt te shprehim mendimet ne lidhje me temen,nese gabojm duhet ti dim arsyet pse nuk na postohen shenimet,disa te dhena i japim ne form alegorike,nuk eshte e thane ti din qdo antar i forumit,por duhet te respektojm mendimin e secilit antar,pra pa ofendime dhe nenqmime,pra me nderime dhe pershndetje te gjith antarve te forumit mbarkombetar.

----------

